# Debadging



## JoshT138 (Mar 25, 2003)

I just bought my first car, a spec V. I love the looks of it but i think without the badges it looks a lot better. What is the best way to debadge the car, and should i be worried about messin up the paint??? thanks...


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2003)

yo man i am not sure if it is any diferent how cars are made today but i know but friend took his badges of his dakota with a heat gun or hair dryer, just warm up the area and it should kinda peel off might leave a bit of a glue mark but i don't think it will damage the pain then u can just wash it alot and it should come of at least this is what i have heard but get someone to second me or figure out something else cause i am not sure if it is the same on the spec!


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Its easy as hell to debadge. Heat them up with a hairdryer, or if you have a black car just let it sit out for a while. Take something soft but strong, such as dental floss, fishing line, rubber putty knife, etc. and just get them under the edge of the badge and they'll peel right off. The big Nissan hamburger is a little more of a pain but its not that bad. After you get them all off just put a little wax where they were and it'll be fine. You can check the pics in my sig, looks like there were never badges there to begin with.


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

Doing a debadge tomorrow on my car. Hairdryer, fishing line, and tidy pen (cleaning pen from work...works great to get off sticky stuff.) for the sentra and nissan emblems. The front grill one is just gonna take some plyers and a screwdriver.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2003)

Hello folks. I just bought an '03 Spec V, my first Nissan. I want to remove the SE-R emblems by the wheel wells, while the paint is still new but I just wanted to confirm that there are no pins on those emblems? I would hate to peel them off and find holes in the body!

Thanks, and the info above is great too.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

the only badge with "pins" so to speak is the one on the grill


----------



## JoshT138 (Mar 25, 2003)

thanks for the input... i will probably be debadgin her tomorrow...


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2003)

I took the SE-R emblems off the sides, sentra off the back, and the hamburger off the front. Worked quite well. Goo-Gone totally kills the remaining **** without any elbow grease required. I plan to remove the rear nissan burger as well. I stuck one of the SE-R emblems where the front burger was, and much to my surprise it stuck there quite well, even with only used adhesive.

Be warned, I found a paint chip hidden under one of my se-r emblems. It didn't come off with the emblem, it was already gone before hand.

Thanx for the info.


----------



## JoshT138 (Mar 25, 2003)

I just debadged all of the emblems except the SE-R on the back... if u all really want i can post pix but i know a lot of others have their pictures up and there really isn't anything special about my car


----------



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)

C'mon guys, you should at least leave the hamburger on the deck lid so when you smoke that Honda they know they were taken by a NISSAN!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2003)

88 Pulsar SE said:


> *C'mon guys, you should at least leave the hamburger on the deck lid so when you smoke that Honda they know they were taken by a NISSAN! *


Heck no, I have no brand association desires. I want them to think "what the heck was that thing anyways?"


----------



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)

Cool


----------



## 03RedSPecV (Oct 5, 2003)

Thank you for your info on debadging the sentra logo, it looks much better now, i would recommed fishing line over floss, since it doesnt break as easily, and do each letter one by one to prevent the glue from drying and having to reheat it to get off the glue. It looks like there wasnt even a badge there and there was no paint damage.

Peter


----------



## Sabin76 (Aug 23, 2003)

And the guy at the dealer told me that I shouldn't debadge my car unless I wanted to get a new paint job =P, jerk


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

id just take off SENTRA. i like all the fancy se-r and spec v and the nissan burger reminds me off food, another one of my favorite things


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

why are you guys taking off the SE-R badges? they look tight! i only took off the front hamburger and the "sentra" on the trunk lid, i slapped on another SE-R on the front grill. and i left the nissan on the back. leave the SE-Rs on the side, the paint underneath is old and crapped out.


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

totally agree 100%


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i already dumped the sentra onm the back, ever spec around me has done it also, im going to dump the front Nissan Circle, how hard is it? i dont want to kill my grill


----------



## Sabin76 (Aug 23, 2003)

Anyone have any ideas on the front grill of the '04s? It's the biggest burger I've ever seen on a Nissan (that thing's like a 1/2 lb.), but it looks like it wouldn't be worth taking off because there is an indentation on that grey plastic thing in the middle of the grill. Perhaps I can just take that out and get a new grill eventually.


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

i took off the specV stickers and put on a Spec V front license plate(also planning on getting the 04' SpecV emblems to put under the SE-R when I get around to it...) other than the side SE-R's... I took everything off except I replaced my grill burger with an SE-R, I know everybody does it but there's a reason, it looks tight...


----------



## SpecVspeeD (Mar 29, 2003)

Just pull them off with your finger nails, easy. Then spray some simple green to get the sticky off, then go over the spots you Simple Green'd with a coat of wax


----------

